# Solved: eRecoveryAgent



## melissa55 (Apr 18, 2007)

Is this a virus? If so, how do i get rid of it?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Do you have an Acer computer? if so, what you are asking about is probably this:

*http://global.acer.com/products/et/eRecovery.htm*


----------



## melissa55 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

